# Firefox Monitor



## Mike (Oct 1, 2018)

Checks to see if your Email has been hacked.

I checked and found that I was 4 times from
2005 to 2012.

You can check several addresses.

Register and get full time monitoring of you
Email.

https://monitor.firefox.com/

Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 1, 2018)

No hacks on mine.  (Though last time Yahoo was compromised I ditched that email account.)


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2018)

I just tried it, and nothing on mine, either.


----------

